# Coming to NYC today for Dinner with Son...



## Mucho Bocho

I'm coming to NYC (midtown) this afternoon for a conference and meeting up with some other KKF'ers. Were having a casual dinner at one of our fellow KKF's restaurant sometime after 6:00 tonight. Sent me a PM if your interested in joining us for an impromptu Wednesday KKF gathering and I'll respond back with location. Look forward to meeting sharp nuts.

dennis


----------



## Zwiefel

Jealous! I know you will all have a blast! Pictures!


----------



## heldentenor

What Zwiefel said; sounds like it will be awesome.


----------



## Dream Burls

OOpps didn't see this in time. I know you had a great time, Son is the best.


----------

